# settare il domain name [FAQ][Risolto]

## bld

Allora, da quando ho installato na nuova versione di gentoo

che ho questo problema, che va avanti e non trova una soluzione

sempra banale ma per non lo e' affato anzi sta diventando un incubo!

Ma come fatte a "settare" il vostro domain name?

ho messo il mio hostname name che e' oxygen su /etc/hostname

e quello e ok. Ma il domain name dove lo devo mettere?

ho provato un po tutto a metterlo su /etc/domainname 

oppure /etc/dnsdomain

niente 

il domain name che ho usato e' -> fastweb.net

Ma non ce un file dove viene depositate il domain come il hostname?!

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *bld wrote:*   

> Allora, da quando ho installato na nuova versione di gentoo
> 
> che ho questo problema, che va avanti e non trova una soluzione
> 
> sempra banale ma per non lo e' affato anzi sta diventando un incubo!
> ...

 

uhmm... che io sappia, al procedura é:

```
# echo HOST > /etc/hostname

# echo DOMAIN > /etc/dnsdomainname
```

dopodiché:

```
# echo 127.0.0.1      localhost         HOST >/etc/hosts

# echo 192.168.1.1    HOST.DOMAIN.ORG   HOST >>/etc/hosts
```

Last edited by codadilupo on Thu Nov 23, 2006 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IgaRyu

Se proprio non vuoi modificara a mano il file esiste il comando apposta:

```

domainname nome.tuo.dominio

```

Problema risolto  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## neon

Se non sbaglio nella guida di gentoo (non saprei se l'ultima versione l'hanno corretta) manca la parte che spiega come si avvia l'init script legato al domainname

```
# rc-update add domainname default
```

dopo aver settato i file prova ad avviarlo   :Wink: 

----------

## bld

Non va niente.

Ho provato tutte le combinazioni possibili immaginabili.

Non vuole mettere niente per domain.

Mi dice sempre oxygen.(none).

Ho settato tutto quello che mi ha detto codadilupo etc.

Io come provider uso fastweb, sara questo il problema?

----------

## IgaRyu

Dopo aver digitato 

```
domainname nome.tuo.dominio
```

 vedi sulla console 12 (ALT+F12) cosa dice il log e pasta qui 

Joe

----------

## bld

----------

[root@oxygen:~]# domainname oxygen.fastweb.net

/var/yp/: No such file or directory

-----------

allora?

----------

## IgaRyu

Allora risolto il problema: esegui questo:

# echo "YourHost" > /etc/hostname 

# echo "YourDomain" > /etc/dnsdomainname 

# rc-update add domainname boot 

# /etc/init.d/domainname start 

a questo punto edita il file /etc/issue e cambia \O in \o

questo e il risultato da me:

# logout

This is newjoe.joe.vr.iit (Liniux-i686 etc etc

Joe

PS

La soluzione non e mia ma e la sommatoria di soluzioni prese in giro dal forum  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Sei in dhcp?

----------

## bld

Si sono un utente fastweb e uso DHCP deamon per prendere l'ip in automatico.

----------

## bld

ok grazie  :Smile:  risolto!

----------

## cerri

come?  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bld wrote:*   

> ok grazie  risolto!

 

In che modo (ben detto cerri). Se lo condividi e' meglio cosi' alla prossima

ricerca uno trova la soluzione.

----------

## bld

In pratica, ho seguito le istruzioni di 

IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # echo "YourHost" > /etc/hostname 
> 
> # echo "YourDomain" > /etc/dnsdomainname 
> ...

 

Ora il problema e' che lo devo fare manualmente tutti i passi in ogni "boot" del sistema. Da quel che vedo il programma parte..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [root@oxygen:~]# /etc/init.d/domainname start
> 
>  * WARNING:  "domainname" has already been started.
> ...

 

Pero al momento del login 

vedo sempre lo stesso login -> hostname.(none) Linux etc etc

boh..

----------

## cerri

Prova a non far partire la sk di rete in dhcp all'avvio e guarda se cambia qualcosa.

----------

## neon

una volta avviato lo script non dovrebbe esserci bisogno di rifare tutto. controlla l'output di:

```
# domainname -d
```

se l'output e' giusto il domain e' settato...

 *Quote:*   

> a questo punto edita il file /etc/issue e cambia \O in \o

 

secondo me non funziona perche' hai cambiato questo... a me l'originale \O va'

Se comunque non dovessi vedere il domain e sei in DHCP prova a settare /etc/hosts cosi':

```
127.0.0.1       tuohost.tuodomain       tuohost         localhost
```

io ho avuto lo stesso problema... avevo sbagliato a configurare il file, non credevo che tenesse conto anche dell'ordine dei campi. (avevo messo prima host e poi host.domain)

----------

## bld

l'unica cosa da provare e' quella che ha detto cerri per capire se dhcpd ha

qualcosa a che fare con questo.

Il problema e' che domainname non parte al inizio oppure anche se parte

non ha alcun effetto..

-----

[root@oxygen:~]# hostname

oxygen

[root@oxygen:~]# domainname

(none)

[root@oxygen:~]# /etc/init.d/domainname restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Setting DNS domainname to fastweb.net...                               [ ok ]

[root@oxygen:~]# domainname 

(none)

-------------------------

Boh  :Sad: 

ora provo a far partire senza dhcpd

----------

## bld

Allora, In pratica lo sbaglio e' stato modificare /etc/issue.

I passi da seguire sono:

--------

$echo "hostname" > /etc/hostname && echo "domain-name" > /etc/dnsdomain

$su -

#vim /etc/hosts

---

(Hostname e domainname devono avere la sintassi giusta)

127.0.0.1       tuohost.tuodomain       tuohost         localhost

----

#rc-update add domainname default

#/etc/init.d/domainname start

------

Questo dovrebbe bastare.

#######

Grazie neon_it ;P l'hai indovinata! hehe

e grazie a cerri,codadilupo,feliallalinea.IrakRuy... e a tutti gli altri che

formano il team di gentoo!  :Smile: 

----------

## taiger

anche io ho avuto le stesso problema e la sulizione è sorprendentemente facile, quanto impensabile

non setta il nome perchè è configurato così :

127.0.0.1     localhost  tuodominio.net

se mettei in ultima posizione localhost, magicamente il problema è risolto:

127.0.0.1       tuodominio.net  localhost

----------

## _sys/sid

Come mai non vedo il domainname ?

in /etc/conf.d/domainname ho messo DNSDOMAIN="mydomain"

e in /etc/hosts ho messo

localhost hostname hostname.mydomain...

ma al login mi ritrovo sempre hostname.(none)

come mai?

grazie

----------

## _sys/sid

Dimenticavo... Non e' che potreste postarmi i vostri /etc/conf.d/hostname,  /etc/conf.d/domainname e /etc/hosts 

Grazie Ancora...

----------

## Manuelixm

E' il contrario:

```
192.168.x.xx    host.domain.it      host
```

nel mio caso  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> Come mai non vedo il domainname ?

 

Finalmente una domanda nuova  :Laughing: 

Faccio il merge con questo topic.

----------

## daniel979

salve a tutti

aggiornando il kernel mi sono accorto che mi restituiva

dnsdomainname: No address associated with name

ho seguito un po il topic e mi sono accorto che anche a me non viene visualizzato il dnsdomainname

inoltre non ho ne domainname in /etc/init.d/ e neanche /etc/dnsdomainname

ma solo /etc/conf.d/domainname

avete qualche suggerimento???

grazie

----------

## gutter

Prova a vedere in /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## cloc3

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma solo /etc/conf.d/domainname
> 
> 

 

È da un po' che questo file è stato rimosso dal baselayout, perché evidentemente pensavano che fosse poco utile.

Se, invece, a te serve, siccome domainname è una variabile d'ambiente, la definirei in /etc/env.d/02locale.

----------

## Scen

Bisogna configurare opportunamente /etc/conf.d/net:

 */etc/conf.d/net.example wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> # System
> ...

 

Se si vuole impostare un domainname "globale" basta aggiungere a /etc/conf.d/net:

```

dns_domain="mio.dominio"

```

----------

## daniel979

ho provato a mettere

dns_domain="fastwebnet.it"

in /etc/conf.d/net

ma niente da fare.

per provare ho riavviato il pc ma basta solo riavviare /etc/init.d/net.eth0 ?

in /etc/hosts ho

127.0.0.1	pc-dam.fastwebnet.it localhost

ma /etc/conf.d/domainname potrei ache cancellarlo ?

quale sintassi devo usare per definire domainame in /etc/env.d/02locale ?

grazie

----------

## lucapost

Questo ï¿½ il mio baselayout:

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.5-r2  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB 
```

il kernel:

```
jarod ~ # uname -a

Linux jarod 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 #9 SMP Thu Oct 19 10:54:01 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

ricordo che sono su ~amd64.

Questo ï¿½ il mio /etc/host (o la parte che potrebbe interessare):

```
jarod ~ # cat /etc/hosts |grep jarod

127.0.0.1       localhost jarod  
```

Qualcuno mi spiega questo:

```

jarod ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net |grep domain

dns_domain=("pippo")

jarod ~ # /etc/init.d/net.lo restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping lo

 *   Bringing down lo

 *     Shutting down lo ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                    [ ok ]

jarod ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf     

# Generated by net-scripts for interface lo

domain pippo

jarod ~ # domainname 

(none)
```

anche ad ogni reboot, prima del login compare la stringa

```
...... jarod.(none)  ....kernel..
```

Cosa sbaglio?

----------

## lucapost

nessuno mi da una mano?

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma, per le tue esigenze, dovrebbe bastare un `man domainname` o un `man dnsdomainname` (che sono diversi tra loro)
> 
> 

 

----------

## geps2

Scusate la banalità, però non riesco a impostare il domain name: stando a quello che ho letto dovrebbe bastare impostare la variabile dns_domain_lo in /etc/conf.d/net, ma non funziona.

Ho letto che ci sarebbe anche il file /etc/conf.d/domainname, ma da quello che ho capito si tratta di una soluzione deprecated.

Com si fa?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

----------

## cloc3

leggi qua.

è un topic riesumato di recente, perché il nuovo baselayout ha semplificato alcune cose precedenti, su questo aspetto.

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge con il topic indicato da cloc3.

----------

## lucapost

non ci siamo ancora, infatti:

```
jarod ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net |grep domain

dns_domain=("pippo")

jarod ~ # cat /etc/hosts |grep 127

127.0.0.1       localhost jarod jarod.pippo  

jarod ~ # /etc/init.d/net.lo restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping lo

 *   Bringing down lo

 *     Shutting down lo ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                    [ ok ]

jarod ~ # domainname 

(none)

```

Luca.

----------

